# Why not just read the Bible?



## Supersillymanable (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been thinking (off the back of some statements made by a friend), for what reason should we read books (in particular, Christian ones), rather than the Bible? Now, I firmly believe we SHOULD read other books. God has blessed me greatly and I'm building a large theological library over time. My question is, where is the Biblical mandate to read other books?

I see their argument like this:

The bible is the inspired word of God, profitabloe for teaching, reproof, correction and training in righteousness. No other book in the world is as edifying, inerrant, and directly God breathed as the Bible. None. God uses His Word to convict people of their sin and bring them into a relationship with Him. Why not just read the Bible then? If we believe the Holy Spirit brings those who believe in Jesus to a true understanding of the Word, why should we rely on man made books that are not directly inspired by God. 

I have some thoughts, but would like to hear how others here would respond to such an argument. Do you find some sort of mandate within scripture to read other books to help us understand the Word, or it's application to our time?


----------



## ReformedBaptist (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought there was a verse that says "read the books of godly men" or something to that effect, but I haven't' been able to find it.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 17, 2013)

Not sure you meant to say this, but it should never be a matter of "rather than" the Bible. But, in addition to the Bible, or alongside the Bible.

In short, God ordained teachers for the Church - Eph. 4:11, etc., and that teaching can be set down in the form of books (or other media).

Therefore, at the very least, the published works of pastors and teachers make for acceptable, and even necessary, reading.

There are good reasons, also, for favoring older works--works by those who finished the race with honor, whose works have stood the test of time and continue to prove valuable. 

Also, C.S. Lewis had some good advice on the value of reading works outside one's own time and culture.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry Wayne! That's what I meant! Alongside the Word.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 17, 2013)

Philippians 4:8.
"Whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things."

We don't need a specific mandate to read books other than the Bible. We use may use our wisdom and choose to read them if, as Scripture informs our thinking, we find them to be true, honorable, etc.


----------



## Paul1976 (Nov 17, 2013)

There are some solid theological reasons (some mentioned above) for reading good works about God and the Bible. Let me add a practical one. There is a lot in the Bible that is difficult to rightly interpret. I think the history of theology makes this case better than I can. It took around 300 years before the doctrine of the trinity was settled upon. It may have been stated before that, but it was not widely agreed upon, and numerous heresies rose up. Looking at the Bible, it's easy to see how well-intentioned individuals could get confused. The doctrines of grace were not fully expressed until the reformation (yes, Augustine came close around 400 A.D., but only close). Often, what we take as essential to Christianity did not come automatically from reading the scriptures, but required serious study, debate, and sometimes bloodshed to be settled. Turning your back on 2000 years of Christians studying and living the Bible have left us a rich legacy we'd be fools to ignore. I'm certainly not as smart as many great theologians who have had many more decades to study, and to live the Christian life. I have much to gain from their insights.

There is an element of truth to what you say. Scripture is primary, all else is secondary (at best). And, many (perhaps most?) Christians today probably read too much outside of the Bible, and not enough of the Bible itself. And, I do believe much of what is published these days is not worth reading. But, I believe ignoring quality Christian thought would be a detriment to any Christian.

I have strong feelings on this subject. I heard virtually the same thing from a close relative who was attending a church that seems absolutely terrible. He picked up a lot of bad ideas and wrong doctrine, as well as a alarming degree of overconfidence in his judgment, from this church. I really wish this relative had immediately followed his pastors advice not to listen to the "opinions of people about the Bible, and instead just read the Bible." Specifically, he should have applied it to that pastors opinions and walked out of that church. After what I've seen, if I were to ever hear that from a church, I'd leave that instant and never return. From other things I've seen from this church, the pastor clearly lacks a sufficient understanding of theology to pastor well, despite evidently spending a lot of time in the Bible. While admittedly I see this from a second-hand perspective, I suspect the pastor's primary problem is gross overconfidence in his own intellect and unwillingness to submit to teaching from others. The damage to many peoples lives I've seen from other bad teaching from this church is severe.

The question you ask is a good question, and well worthy of thought. But I do strongly feel that the answer is "no," we should look to good teaching. Since you heard this from a friend, I would personally urge you to take anything else the suggest with caution. Perhaps they were only asking it as a question to consider. If it's an opinion they push, I would be very careful with them.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 17, 2013)

While I can truthfully say that I was saved through reading the Bible, I can also truthfully say that reading Studies In The Sermon On The Mount by D.Martyn Lloyd Jones, and his commentary on the Epistle To The Ephesians, greatly helped me to realize that I was saved, and truly so. Greater minds than mine have studied the Scriptures and provided their interpretation for us. I think it would be foolhardy to neglect that resource and to depend on my own interpretation, lest I wrest the Scriptures unto my own destruction.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 17, 2013)

The simple answer, from a Confessional viewpoint, is that other books are part of the ordinary means through whose due use we attain unto a sufficient understanding of the necessary things Scripture reveals.

WCF I.7


> All things in Scripture are not alike plain in themselves, nor alike clear unto allp) yet those things which are necessary to be known, believed, and observed for salvation, are so clearly propounded and opened in some place of Scripture or other, that not only the learned, but the unlearned, in a due use of the ordinary means, may attain unto a sufficient understanding of them.(q)
> 
> (p) II Pet. 3:16.
> (q) Psalm 119:105, 130.



Whether I'm reading them myself, or getting their value transmitted to me exclusively through the teaching ministry of the local congregation, the labor put into dictionaries, grammars, concordances, and commentaries is helping me to a sufficient understanding.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Nov 18, 2013)

Some really helpful thoughts guys. Had many along the same lines, though many of your articulate what I think better than I can! 

Completely forgot about that verse Jack! That's such a helpful one.

One of the reasons I was thinking over was simply this: I Ephesians 4, the church was give teachers and shepherds for the building up of the church. Also, we see in proverbs 27: 17 that iron sharpens iron. Paul continually encourages the church to exhort each other, correct each other and Jesus clearly tells us, if you see a Brother swerving from the Faith, go after him! 

With all this in mind, clearly, God created us to be in community. Not lone rangers. To learn in community, to correct in community, to be corrected in community. We are the church and God has made us to be together. To then act as a lone ranger and NOT live in community and learn from one another, we are directly going against God's will and refusing to accept the blessing that God has made available to us through our Brothers and Sisters in the faith! When they write down the wisdom God has given them (and obviously it will not be infallible, not in the slightest), we should come to hear from them. If it does not line up with the Word, throw it out. If it does, take it on board and allow it to cultivate a love for God and His Word in our hearts. 

I think (and I'd love to hear your thoughts on this), that one of the things to look out for when spending time in literature outside the Bible, particularly Christian books, is does this draw me back to the Bible? When we find ourselves substituting it for the Bible, that is when we need to have the warning light going. But that does not mean we should stop, simply because there can be abuses of God's gift! What Christian books, commentaries, sermons and the like, should be doing, is making us want to God back to the Word again. If that is what they are doing, then we are holding them in their proper place.




Paul1976 said:


> Since you heard this from a friend, I would personally urge you to take anything else the suggest with caution.



I spoke with them about it and they came back to me saying they had pondered why they had held this view somewhat and realised it was pride on their part, wanting to find out the answer by their self and so had repented of that! I was impressed by the humility they showed, considering they're older than me. As I have articulated above, I think God DOES mandate we read Christian books (to some extent at least), as well as look for wisdom that God has given to others through the study of the Word. 

Love to hear if anyone else has thoughts on the subject!


----------



## Nebrexan (Nov 18, 2013)

The writing of books is an excellent way to exercise the gift of teaching.
[BIBLE]Romans 12:6-8[/BIBLE]


----------



## deleteduser99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Supersillymanable said:


> Some really helpful thoughts guys. Had many along the same lines, though many of your articulate what I think better than I can!
> 
> Completely forgot about that verse Jack! That's such a helpful one.
> 
> ...



That's great follow-up news!

I would add that Ephesians 4 implies that if you are not being built up by fellow believers, your walk will be deformed at best.


----------



## sevenzedek (Nov 18, 2013)

How about a provocative statement to add to the comments above?

The Bible isn't enough for our spiritual growth (unless God works apart from ordinary means).

While the Bible is the sufficient source for all that we need for life and godliness to make a person complete in Christ, God has also given teachers to the Church as a means of our edification. Also, since the Church is also the pillar and foundation of the truth, we need the Church's help to accurately interpret Scripture. A person is deceived if they think they ought to sit alone under a tree with their Bible, God, and themselves in order to figure it all out. If that were all a Christian needed, then the eye could say to the hand that he had no need of him. A Christian needs the Church. This whole idea of not regarding the works of man because we now have access to God is rubbish. We are members of one another in Christ.

Here a biblical mandate:

... *be* not slothful, but *followers of them* who through faith and patience inherit the promises. (Hebrews 6:12)

This is not only a biblical mandate to imitate and follow others in the faith, but a mandate that we make ourselves privy to the lives and works of other Christians who have a good testimony and inherit the promises. Though it is not necessary in the most absolute sense, one of the means toward an exposure of other Christian lives is reading books written by them.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 18, 2013)

I met someone who was really dogmatic on this point once. He argued that you shouldn't read anything about the Bible except for the Bible. I asked him if someone wrote the preachers sermon down from Sunday, would it be acceptable to read it?


----------



## THE W (Nov 18, 2013)

You should just read the bible,

However, nobody is capable of understanding everything the bible has to say so you are gonna need some help in doing that.

Other christians will give you a piece of biblical understanding you do not have and vice versa.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 19, 2013)

Supersillymanable said:


> I have been thinking (off the back of some statements made by a friend), for what reason should we read books (in particular, Christian ones), rather than the Bible? Now, I firmly believe we SHOULD read other books. God has blessed me greatly and I'm building a large theological library over time. My question is, where is the Biblical mandate to read other books?
> 
> I see their argument like this:
> 
> ...



Lawrence,
I think you are on the right track. I argue the doctrine of Original Sin with my "me and my bible" friends. Going down that road pretty quickly exposes their arrogance, not to me, but to them


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 19, 2013)

Double post


----------

